# Strobes on Bobcat?



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with putting strobes on a newer Bobcat? Headlights, tail lights, back ups???? Wiring? Responder power cord in enclosed cab?


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

The best thing to do is contact your local Bobcat dealer and ask them, I have done it on older Bobcats 93 and older.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

bula_1984;689284 said:


> The best thing to do is contact your local Bobcat dealer and ask them, I have done it on older Bobcats 93 and older.


I don't think they are the best option here. Absolutely rediculous prices on work and help that I can out think and work. I've already provided some equipment for them to install and it wasn't very satisfactory. Thanks though.


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

What you might want to do is contacting Quinlians Equipment in Antigo WI. the people there are real healpful and they should be able to help you with which wires go where. Just do a google search for them on the internet.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe I should clarify, my questions are more along the lines of --can you install strobes in the light housings of new Bobcat equip. Can they be drilled without cracking, room for heads inside lense housing etc. What route to take for wiring. Somebody has already made the mistakes I don't want to make or have someone else make. Would gladly pay someone with experience at this. The only thing the dealer can do is stick a beacon on the roof.


----------



## bula_1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying the situation. You should be able to put the strobes in with the flasher lights. Be careful when you drill out the holes, go slow. the wiring I would run in with or along side of the bobcat wiring.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Can you post pictures of the particular model you have?


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Its an S-250, look at bobcat.com


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Why not just put a beacon on top? It would be more visible from 360 degrees, cheaper and easier to install... Strobes in the lights are ok but would not be visible from the sides...?


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Putting a Responder on roof too. I do large commercial lots that are open 24 hrs. and people come and go and just dare you to hit them. Visibility inside these things is not good backing up. Up on top is all covered. You still need front and rear attention. I want this thing to explode with brightness from all sides as it will be working around and in and out of parking spots. Can't be too safe.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Whelen L31 double stack beacon or fedsig highlighter. Just do it


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You could easily put strobe tubes in the front work lights and probably in the reverse lights as well.

Otherwise, I'd put 2 LIN4's on the rear and 2 in the front.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

I installed a pair of blue hideaway leds in my clear backups on an 863. No problem at all. I just tapped into the wiring right on the door. I just set them up to go on with my brights(or push light button twice) I actually unplugged the clear bulbs cause the blue is so bright you dont need the clear factory lights. They work great.


----------



## raceyz125 (Nov 14, 2008)

Dodge Boy,

I have a 05 S130. Got a light kit from bobcat. Came with a switch hooks right into factory wiring(goes on panel by ebrake switch). Just a standard beacon, very bright, magnet mounted. I will get a pic and post it.
Kipp


----------



## Italian Bee (Aug 25, 2008)

I would go with Lin 3 or something else because after 10 hours of pushing snow i think the headlight flashers would get annoying !! Thats just my opinion..
I also use these on all my bobcats and they are super bright and you cant miss them.
http://www.code3pse.com/productdtl.asp?grp=pse&familyid=13&id=341


----------

